# Keep getting logged out



## LVgirl_68

I logged in and tried to post but couldn't and when I checked it said I wasn't logged in so I re-logged in but it said I was already logged in? I can post here but as soon as I try to post in Louis Vuitton forum it automatically logs me out and I can't log in - I've even made a new password but it keeps doing it


----------



## indiaink

LVgirl_68 said:


> I logged in and tried to post but couldn't and when I checked it said I wasn't logged in so I re-logged in but it said I was already logged in? I can post here but as soon as I try to post in Louis Vuitton forum it automatically logs me out and I can't log in - I've even made a new password but it keeps doing it


I would clean out your temporary internet files in whatever browser you're using, restart your PC (or Mac) and try again.


----------



## Swanky

I haven’t heard of any issues. Agree on clearing cache, history and rebooting!


----------



## Jayne1

I did all the cleaning cache, history and rebooting and I keep logging out. Only on my phone though, not on my desktop.


----------



## Swanky

Are all your apps/operating system updated?


----------

